# Problème boot imac g3



## tatou6014 (14 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

je viens d'acheter un imac d'occasion, vendu sans cd avec juste le clavier.
A l'origine, il était sous Mac os 8.5.1 que j'ai mis a jour vers 8.6 et enfin 9.0.4.

Problème:
J'ai voulu remplacer le petit disque dur de 6GO par un Seagate de 20Go.
Le redémarrage de la machine s'est bien passé, jusqu'au moment où l'imac est sensé booter sur le cd d'OS 9.0.4.
Je sais qu'il faut que j'appuie sur la touche C ou ALT du clavier, rien ne se passe, j'ai juste le dossier avec à l'intérieur l'icone du finder/le point d'interrogation.

Donc je voudrais savoir une chose, es-ce que je n'appuie pas assez longtemps sur la touche, au mauvais moment, est-ce que je les relâche trop tard?

Je me demande donc si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer comment faire précisément, ça m'arrangerait, pour l'instant je tourne sur l'ancien disque.

Ma config:

Finder: 9.0
System: 9.0.4
Built in memory: 160Mb
Processor Info: PowerPC G3
Machine Speed: 333MHz
BootROM version: 3.0f2

et c'est un iMac à tiroir

Cordialement,


----------



## Invité (14 Avril 2012)

Tu es sûr de ton Cd ?
teste-le avec ton petit disque : 
tu boote normal sur ton disque, ensuite dans le tableau de bord démarrage tu choisis ton cd 
si ton iMac boote sur le cd c'est un autre problème.
Mais je pense que c'est la première vérif à faire


----------



## Yuls (14 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Laisses-tu suffisamment de temps la touche C appuyée jusqu'au au moment où tu entends le lecteur CD mouliner ?

Ton CD d'installation de MacOS 9.0.4 est-il un original ou une copie ?

EDIT : Pas vu Invité poster en même temps que moi


----------



## lappartien (14 Avril 2012)

si ma mémoire est bonne (si....) il me semble qu'on ne pouvait pas trop sauter les différentes MAJ du systeme 9 sur un G3.ça veut dire qu'avant 9.04 il faut peut -être installer 9 et 9.02. (voir les différentes versions 9. Ou alors ouvrir le paquet et forcer l'install en glisser déposer...(attendre pour cela un mec plus costaud que mi à ce sujet).
ton CD d 9.04 n'est pas un cd apple de toute façon. C'est une MAJ?


----------



## tatou6014 (14 Avril 2012)

lappartien a dit:


> si ma mémoire est bonne (si....) il me semble qu'on ne pouvait pas trop sauter les différentes MAJ du systeme 9 sur un G3.ça veut dire qu'avant 9.04 il faut peut -être installer 9 et 9.02. (voir les différentes versions 9. Ou alors ouvrir le paquet et forcer l'install en glisser déposer...(attendre pour cela un mec plus costaud que mi à ce sujet).
> ton CD d 9.04 n'est pas un cd apple de toute façon. C'est une MAJ?


non, c'est pas une maj, j l'ai chopé sur le net

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h46 ----------




Yuls a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Laisses-tu suffisamment de temps la touche C appuyée jusqu'au au moment où tu entends le lecteur CD mouliner ?
> 
> ...


merci pour ton astuce, invité, mais quand je règle le démarrage sur le cd, je tombe sur une avec des écritures blanches sur fond blanc qui disent:

*Apple iMac Open Firmware 3.0. f2 built on 04/23/99 at 14:31:03
Copyright 1994-1999 Apple Computer, Inc
All Rights Reserved
 ok
0>*

et quand je tape au clavier, il ne se passe rien

ça pourrait marcher avec un cd d'OS 9 officiel?


----------



## lappartien (14 Avril 2012)

décidément aujourd'hui....

c'est pas un cd apple. On est d'accord.
Si tu l'as chopé sur le net C'EST UNE MAJ . J'ai rarement vu apple mettre sur le net des versions :hein::mouais::hein::hein::hein::hein:
non mais ....


----------



## tatou6014 (14 Avril 2012)

C'est bon, j'ai réussi en utilisant le cd officiel d'un ami.

merci de vos réponses


----------

